# Kestrel TTF by Gopher Slingshots



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

I got my first frame from Dan at Gopher Slingshots on Saturday. I had just enough time to band it up and take a few shots before having to get ready to leave town. Tonight I had a little better chance to do some shooting in the basement.






I've lost all track of time lately but I know that it wasn't any more than 2 weeks to get this beautiful frame...and yes I do like look of multiplex. The finish is outstanding. It is smooth and shiny, but not at all slippery.

I had Dan make the TTF with the forks a full 1", as the bands I have been shooting are very close to that at the frame, and I don't like them to fold over the ends (just me being picky).

This small frame is a true handful. Shooting my target bands is no problem, and I really believe that shooting full butterfly, with the bands I use, would also be no problem. The palm swell fits well and helps keep the frame where it should be.

The only think that I would have changed, and this is only for myself, is that the pinch grip is a full 3". I'm used to frames that are 2 3/4", so this is just a tad on the big side. For my next one, and I'm sure there will be a next one, I'll try to have it done so the entire frame is downsized about 10%.

That being said, I do like the frame very much. I have no problem beating up can with it.

I see that Dan is also making an HDPE version of the Kestrel (no palm swell in the one I saw)...I have add that one to my wish list.

Dan...Thank you very much.

Todd


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

That one looks right up my alley.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

You messed that can up good!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

That is a cool lil shoota! Have fun with her Todd.


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Good Seeing you good revue as ever 
Cheers


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Cool looking little shooter...yeah I would agree on the size being a tad bit big(large) 2 1/2" finger thumb grip would be in my opinion perfect fit...

Yeah Man you sure did raise heck on that soda can.....Very well done my friend.......May your ammo fly straight~~AKAOldmiser


----------

